# كتاب القياسات الهندسية



## عدنان طه (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء 

صدر هذا الكتاب كتاب القياسات الهندسية حديثاً في شهر 5-2008... باللغة العربية وعدد صفحاته 198 صفحة ومدعم بالمصطلحات الأنجليزية وتم الحفاظ على صيغة المعادلات بالرموز العالمية بحيث ان ه يعتبر كمفتاح للقارىء للدخول في هذا المجال للمبتدئين اوالمتخصصين ويعتبر لمهندسيي الميكانيك والمهتمين في هذا المجال وأيضاً منهج لطلبة كلية الهندسة قسم الميكانيك والبحرية والطيران وطلاب المعاهد التقنية والصناعية ومعاهد التدريب المهني ومراكز التدريب في الشركات الكبري وبالتالي وإذا صح التعبير فيعتبر المرجع الوحيدعالمياً بالغة العربية 
ويطلب من العناوين الموجودة على الغلاف ومرفق مختصر لمحتويات الكتاب

يرجي الإطلاع والنصح

مع تحياتي

المؤلف عدنان طه


*الملفات المرفقة*




Eng Measurements.pdf (852.9 كيلوبايت, 399 مشاهدات)


----------



## عدنان طه (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء 

صدر هذا الكتاب كتاب القياسات الهندسية حديثاً في شهر 5-2008... باللغة العربية وعدد صفحاته 198 صفحة ومدعم بالمصطلحات الأنجليزية وتم الحفاظ على صيغة المعادلات بالرموز العالمية بحيث ان ه يعتبر كمفتاح للقارىء للدخول في هذا المجال للمبتدئين اوالمتخصصين ويعتبر لمهندسيي الميكانيك والمهتمين في هذا المجال وأيضاً منهج لطلبة كلية الهندسة قسم الميكانيك والبحرية والطيران وطلاب المعاهد التقنية والصناعية ومعاهد التدريب المهني ومراكز التدريب في الشركات الكبري وبالتالي وإذا صح التعبير فيعتبر المرجع الوحيدعالمياً بالغة العربية 
ويطلب من العناوين الموجودة على الغلاف ومرفق مختصر لمحتويات الكتاب

يرجي الإطلاع والنصح

مع تحياتي

المؤلف عدنان طه


*الملفات المرفقة*



Eng Measurements.pdf (852.9 كيلوبايت, 399 مشاهدات)


----------



## mgoumaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

لايوجد سوى 11 صفحة هى المقدمة والفهرس..


----------



## باجة العراق (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بدري علي (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

مبارك هدا المولود الجديد............


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي بس الكتاب يحتوي على المقدمة والمحتويات 
ياحبذا لو اكملت رفع بقية الكتاب وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## moroco (19 أغسطس 2009)

yes no order is perfect


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكرا اخي الكريم

رمضان كريم والله اكرم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب


----------



## سفيان السيد (20 أغسطس 2009)

*شكراعلىالكتاب لكنه يحتوي على المقدمة والمحتويات فقط وغير كامل
*​

رمضان كريم والله اكرم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وزادك علما


----------



## umnoor (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*اضافةرد*

نشكر لكم جهودكم وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا:63:


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (27 سبتمبر 2010)

11 صفحه فقط ؟؟


----------



## اشرف السمنودى (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## اشرف السمنودى (27 سبتمبر 2010)

:19:هو فين الموضوع


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق 85 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ققققققققققققق


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق 85 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

صصصصصصصصصصص


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق 85 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ثثثثثثثثثثثثثث


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق 85 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بببببببببببببببببب


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق 85 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## nader_3azam (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng.ibtihal (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ..ونأمل تعديل الرابط في أقرب وقت لنستفيد من الكتاب ..


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (24 مارس 2013)

ألا يعتبر ذلك دعاية للكتاب حتى يتم شراؤه بمعرفة رواد الموقع؟
ألا يخالف ذلك معايير التسجيل؟


----------

